# fur prices



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Any of you trapping gurus have any thoughts on fur prices this year? I was specifically wondering with the economy apparently tanking, will the fur market crash as well?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes they will.
I'd expect to see something in this range"

Rats: $1.75 to $3.75
*****: $7 to $12.00
Coyote: Western desert $12 to $15.00 Mountain Pales: $20.00 to $30.00
Fox: $8.00 to $12.00
Mink: $12.00
Beaver: $8.00 to $15.00
Bobcat: $150 to $250.00


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I think you are low on your prices bobcat will go for more then that I know for sure


----------



## TRAPPER23 (Jun 3, 2008)

I expect there will be alot of cat pelts at this years sell just like the past two years, wich is a good thing to see that other trappers had a good season but on the other hand its a bad thing because the buyers have alot to look at and wont spend as much on the cats. The only advice that I can give you is if you want top prices for your cats you have to go the extra mile and take real good care of them. I always get excellent prices for my fur and I know its because I take extra special care of them not becasue they are the biggest or have the best markings two years ago I had the highest cat of the sale. I could care less about the money but it is a good thing, If you trap for just money then your in it for the wrong reasons, the price just brings out all the thieves that make avid trappers like me not want to go trapping. sorry for rambeling on but if you dont take the time to take care of your pelts you wont get the money that you think you should.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

TRAPPER23 said:


> if you want top prices for your cats you have to go the extra mile and take real good care of them. I always get excellent prices for my fur and I know its because I take extra special care of them...


So I'm brand new to the whole trapping thing. What exactly do you consider the "extra mile"? I have gotten a lot of differing advise on EXACTLY what to do with a pelt that I plan to sell.
I'm not into trapping solely for the money but I am trying to augment my unemployment income by trapping so I treat this new hobby kinda like work...I want to do a good job.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

First things first It is all in the stretch. Do not use a wire stretcher fur buyers dont even want to touch your cats if there stretched wrong. You want them long and skinny look up bobcat strechers online and get the dementions and make one yourself. next thing be very careful about holes. make sure there is no meat and there is no skin folded over on itself this will make it rot If a buyer even smells a hint of rot your price will drop way down. You get money for size color and strech. After you have it fleshed and stretched the right way take a plastic hanger and cut them off about four to five inches from the bend then squeez them together and put them in the front legs this will stetch them and help them dry. Make sure you get it on the stretcher perfect. and when you insert the hanger ends in the leg holes make sure it follows the color lines. You want as much white showing as you got. hope this helps a little.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Holy smokes! I might be high on the prices for sure.
I just called a local raw fur buyer and he said Muskrats will only go for about $ 1.50 this year.
Racoons, you cannot give away a small one and large ones will only fetch $ 8.00.

Looks like it won't be worth the efforts.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

*CRAP!!!* I've already spent a couple hundred bucks on supplies and another $150 or so on gas!!! *And haven't caught ANYTHING*
Any news on cats or yotes?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I hope the prices come up in the spring. I am holding everything until then. I am getting quite a bit. I have raccoon, muskrat, coyote, mink and a lot of beaver. I am not done yet.


----------



## fishing#1 (Sep 10, 2007)

where do you sell in the spring


----------



## TRAPPER23 (Jun 3, 2008)

My source tells me that its going to be a bad year for cats, he says that the buyers probably wont be buying much unless they have the money in advance from the fur companies. I hope that its true so all the people that trap for the money don't come out next year.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

where do you sell? i've never trapped before,but would like to give it a chance!


----------



## NiceShot (Sep 11, 2007)

Great tips lionhunter. Thanks....


----------

